# what are paying in gas prices??



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

its just gotten the highest its ever been here..$3.65 a gallon

this crap is rediculous!! it doesnt cost more to produce a barrel of oil today than it did in 1953! i wish someone would do something about this...our economy is at its all time LOW (except for great depression)


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We went from $3.39 on Sunday to $3.55 on Wednesday. So far it has held at $3.55


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I just paid $3.65 a gallon this morning when I filled up!! And, I couldn't agree more ... this is totally ridiculous!!! I remember when it was .98 cents a gallon for regular!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I filled up last night in Geneva, Ohio for $3.49/gallon. On Wednesday it was $3.45.

My tank holds about 21 Gallons. I fill up 3 times per week. 

If you do the math, the answer comes up the same however you figure it: I am broke!!!

Add to that my propane tank which holds 500 gallons. Of course they only fill it to 400 gallons. Evenso, getting that Amerigas bill is always work a few shudders.


----------



## RobinB (Feb 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI filled up last night in Geneva, Ohio for $3.49/gallon. On Wednesday it was $3.45.
> 
> My tank holds about 21 Gallons. I fill up 3 times per week.


How much driving do you do every day? I would die if I had to fill up three times a week. I can usually get by on once every two weeks.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI filled up last night in Geneva, Ohio for $3.49/gallon. On Wednesday it was $3.45.
> 
> My tank holds about 21 Gallons. I fill up 3 times per week.
> 
> If you do the math, the answer comes up the same however you figure it: I am broke!!!


I feel your pain. We are currently in the process of moving to the area our new jobs are located, but haven't fully accomplished all that needs to be done and are commuting 300 miles a day (yes, you read that right). Our tank holds 20 gallons, gas is at $3.49 per gallon (today, anyway), and we have to fill it every day. All our pay raises are going into the gas tank. Can't wait to move.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bookwoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: selzerI filled up last night in Geneva, Ohio for $3.49/gallon. On Wednesday it was $3.45.
> ...


wow! i guess i can complain that much...i only work 10 miles from home. on average it usually take me half a tank of gas a week to get to work and back. still the gas prices are affecting us in different ways than just our vehicles. milk, corn, horse and cattle feed, EVERYTHING is going up.


----------



## gusandkim (Oct 6, 2007)

I would be HAPPY to have 3.49-3.65 . i passed am/pm today and it went to 3.99. almost 4.00 for 1 gallon of gas. i might want to start walking to work....by the way that is in sacramento, ca


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

North West NJ it was $3.39 today but just 30 miles east of me some stations have hit $4


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Gas prices here are $3.59 a gal. When you have a Df that drives for a living and paying for the gas out of pocket, it's a real killer, regardless of how you look at it!


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

It's 3.59 here and they said it would soon be 3.80


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2its just gotten the highest its ever been here..$3.65 a gallon
> 
> this crap is rediculous!! it doesnt cost more to produce a barrel of oil today than it did in 1953! i wish someone would do something about this...our economy is at its all time LOW (except for great depression)


I think you need to read more history. There were many depressions besides the Great Depression. The panic of 1837 for example destroyed all business growth for 3 years. As recently as 1980 the prime rate was 20% and Art Buchwald quipped that it was cheaper to borrow money from the mafia than a bank.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

that is why Italians only carry cash..


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

We bought a used, low mileage Saturn stick shift that gets 37 mpg average (measured) when gas went up to a whopping $2/gallon. My husband was driving his....gasp....F250 80 miles each way to work.
Best $7K I ever spent. Who knew it would go THIS high?
It's $3.65 here on the Outer Banks, but $3.20 or so in Va Beach, where I go on Saturdays for Schutzhund.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

On Tuesday I filled up at $3.59 and on my way home about 5 hours later it was $3.65.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

We just paid $3.62 and it cost $52.00 to fill up my Ford Fusion IT'S A 4 CYLINDER for goodness sake. The bad part is that my Aunt has an oil well on her property and is receiving about $.32 more now than great grandpa received in the early 1920's.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

$4.00 here for 89 octane. $4.07 for diesel. WHAT? Why? All they do is run it through a cheesecloth and sell it!!


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's Mom The bad part is that my Aunt has an oil well on her property and is receiving about $.32 more now than great grandpa received in the early 1920's.


Are you serious! Unbelievable!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

CJ, don't know anything about this. Why do they pay her? I know might be a stupid question.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:this crap is rediculous!! it doesnt cost more to produce a barrel of oil today than it did in 1953! i wish someone would do something about this...our economy is at its all time LOW (except for great depression)


I'm not sure I understand, everything cost more now that it did in 1953 including oil.









You must be younger then I am by far! Like Tom I can remember double diget interest rates for homes, the goverment putting a price freeze on pretty much everthing because of inflation....

And I'm not THAT old, it was post the Great Depression by a few decades...


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't been out today, but yesterday it was 3.73 at the gas station closest to me & 3.75 at the one near work. (All 87 octane)

I'm scared to drive through Albion...it's always wicked high there. I tend to swear at the gas stations as I drive by..."What? They want how much? this is







unbelievable..Kiss my







and my car's







!"


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4u
> 
> I'm scared to drive through Albion...it's always wicked high there.


Albion, New York?! That's my old neck of the woods. I used to live in Clarkson, moved away in 94. I can't even imagine what the fuel oil prices are in that area now. We hooked up a wood-burning stove in our house there because the oil cost was high then. Any signs of spring up there yet?!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I flled up my Mazda 6 yesterday and it cost $72. I paid $1.23 a litre. They predict we will be paying $1.40 a litre by Summer. I can never figure out how to compare Canadian prices versus American prices. Also, we're on the metric system, so that doesn't help. If anyone can figure this out, you're better than me, it gives me a big headache


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Gas is $1.35 per litre here. I checked a conversion chart, I think its 4.55 litres in a gallon, so that would be $6.14 a gallon?
I could be wrong, I just woke up after working backshift so forgive me if I am.
Lucky for me I drive a standard shift Honda Civic. And I just bought a motorbike.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Regular gas is $1,09 per litre here. I already have a headache, so I'm not even trying to do the conversion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

$4.13 a US gallon is the conversion. (rounding up)


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Bookwoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: drkcloud4u
> ...


yup...fuel oil is ridiculous! We got a pellet/corn small stove from Big Ash--it actually seems to heat up the house better than the reg furnace.
OOH it's so nice out--flowers are blooming!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, all of us whining US people need to think about our Canadian friends paying over $6/gallon. Guessing that is a lot of tax, but Canada provides the US with more oil than any other country. 

So when you figure it, not only are they using up their reserves to keep us chuggling along, but they are charging their own people way more to drive and we are driving way less and crying about it. 

When will our government require a four day work week, so we can slice our fuel consumption by 20%???? 

Normally, I do not want the government involved in anything, BUT the government does get involved in things like the length of work day and the numbers of days before the company has to pay OT.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

$3.75 was the cheapest I found today for Regular, and $3.95 for Premium. It's going to be scary by summer!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I went by the gas station when walking with Rafi tonight. I filled up on Wednesday for $3.63 but now it's $3.71! And this is the cheapest place in town!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> When will our government require a four day work week, so we can slice our fuel consumption by 20%????


i dont know about u but i dont think there are a lot of ppl that can afford only working 4 days a week. a four day work week means raises to keep economic status at its peak (well the best it can be) so unless i get paid the same in 4 days as i would in 5, i will not be rooting for a 4 day week


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerOk, all of us whining US people need to think about our Canadian friends paying over $6/gallon. Guessing that is a lot of tax, but Canada provides the US with more oil than any other country.
> 
> 
> When will our government require a four day work week, so we can slice our fuel consumption by 20%????


I already work 4 days (32hrs) but that's because I can't stand to be at my job for 5--I figured around mid week is when I feel like quitting so I took Wednesdays off--two days on, one day off, two days on, 2 days off--FABULOUS









Canadians make up for it in not paying for health care out of pocket.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Paying $3.46 here in Kingwood..but that could change in the next hour or two...I only work 11 miles away from home...but now that I come home for lunch to let Jackson out it really is eating up the gas money...and I drive an Expedition


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

We're paying $3.39 in Greenville, SC as of yesterday.
A normal work week for me is 4 days, but I travel to get to Agility class in the AM on the day I don't work. Next class will hopefully be in the evening after work.
Will be having to cut back on some activities and shows I go to for sure.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Bookwoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: drkcloud4u
> ...


I just drove through albion this morning (need to get oil & filter for the old rust bucket) 3.77!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

You can work a four day work week and not lose income. Just work a 10 hour day instead of an 8 hour day.


----------



## justmeuc (Aug 27, 2007)

Just went out to wally world in the next town over and had to get gas. First time I have paid over $4.00/gallon. Now granted I have to use premium. But Still!!! At the current price I will average about $400/month in gas







They need to add a deduction for this on our income taxes


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

With the three vehicles we have on the road right now, Yukon, Sierra, Malibu, we are probably spending close to $1000 a month for gas right now.

But as it has been said you do what you have to do.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

3.37 at the Super WaWa by Great Adventure.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad$4.13 a US gallon is the conversion. (rounding up)


Thanks!!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

$3.29 here in Shreveport for the cheapest stuff. I put midgrade in my vehicle so it is about 3.39 and I spent $89 the other day to fill up. Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I realized there is a US gallon. I used the wrong conversion. We are paying $5.10/gallon.









I checked our tax. In 2008, taxes in Canada represented on average 35% of the pump price versus 20% in the U.S. Taxes include a Federal Excise Tax of 10.0¢ for Regular, 4.0¢ for Diesel and Provincial Tax. 
Here in Nova Scotia we pay 15.5 cents/litre in tax plus the provincial sales tax of 13%.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadYou can work a four day work week and not lose income. Just work a 10 hour day instead of an 8 hour day.


good point..but not all jobs are paid by the hour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDadYou can work a four day work week and not lose income. Just work a 10 hour day instead of an 8 hour day.
> ...


Correct, however, I was replying to if, and I stress IF the government decided that things were so terrible with the oil supply that they did as Selzer wondered and mandate a four day work week.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

It was $1.559 per litre here (in Australia) on Thursday last week and is now $1.459 today. It is expected to be $1.60 here very soon. We don't even get our fuel from your sources as we produce it here, but the fuel companies are keeping parity for their own reasons and fuel tax charges are high. 

I work part time 5 hours a day, 4 days a week and 1/3 of my wage is going in fuel as there are presently no jobs closer to where I live - this job is reliant on orders and is not able to be changed to longer hours meaning less days. It is *almost* costing me to work as interest rate hikes mean mortgage interest rates are well above 9% and rising.


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

In England at the minute Im paying £1.09- £1.15p a gallon (I think) but on the news today they said by June/July it could be as high as £1.50-£1.70 as the strikes are on here again..

Shocking..In Turkey where we go to our villa its half the price it is here now..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We are paying $3.60/gallon. 
I drive an old Jeep Grand Wagoneer. Usually get 10-11 mpg but with the E10 fuel I am getting around 9 or less. When I bought my truck gas was around $.80/gallon. So yeah, having a heart attack every time I go by the station.
Have not even gone to schutzhund training lately because that takes a tank there and back.

Is ethanol really that much better if you get lower gas mileage?


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: QynIt was $1.559 per litre here (in Australia) on Thursday last week and is now $1.459 today. It is expected to be $1.60 here very soon.


I feel for you, but it's good to hear from others worse off then ourselves. Here we're 'only' at $1.22 per litre. 

For those in the US (assuming you're used AUD for your prices) that works out to about *5.50/gallon!!!*


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This morning in suburban New York: *$4.02*.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1We are paying $3.60/gallon.
> I drive an old Jeep Grand Wagoneer. Usually get 10-11 mpg but with the E10 fuel I am getting around 9 or less. When I bought my truck gas was around $.80/gallon. So yeah, having a heart attack every time I go by the station.
> Have not even gone to schutzhund training lately because that takes a tank there and back.
> 
> Is ethanol really that much better if you get lower gas mileage?


Good question. We talked to a guy at the car dealership about it a few weeks ago, and he seems to think in the future when there is a higher demand for it the price might come down, but for now it is not much of a bargain.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


yes i agree..it would be nice to have 3 day weekends


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in Toronto, and we are at $1.23 per litre. Not sure what that converts to, but it's the highest I've paid, and we've been told to expect it to hit $1.50 per litre by the summer. I foresee lots of picnics within walking distance for the kids this summer, instead of driving anywhere!!!


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Shadow MumI'm in Toronto, and we are at $1.23 per litre. Not sure what that converts to, but it's the highest I've paid, and we've been told to expect it to hit $1.50 per litre by the summer. I foresee lots of picnics within walking distance for the kids this summer, instead of driving anywhere!!!


It's about $4.60/US

And I agree about the driving: This is going to cause a big shift in industries like tourism, etc. this summer. 

I've been thinking a lot lately about other things like where we live and work (will more people convince industries to let them 'telecommute'?) where we get our food, etc. as it all seems to be set for change. Some small towns will have a rough go if people can no longer afford to commute to and from them to get to work affordably, and this small little earth might start to seem bigger again when it'll cost us in North America $5000 for one economy class return flight to Australia. Back to travel for the privileged classes only.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

I paid $3.98 per gallon in Downtown Sacramento today.
Tomorrow it'll be $4.00 & then......$4.10 $4.15...$4.20.....................


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

In Montreal, its 1.35$ thats over 5$ a gallon...
you know, it is us the westerners (USA & Canada) have got to learn to buy smaller cars...if we would all get into smaller cars then we would be paying less...and get better subways, tram ways, buses, trains that goes everywhere...just like in Europe...like better ways to go to work in the mornings and coming back home...it would be a lot cheaper too...just a thought


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Yesterday gas in Lexington, KY was $3.89


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

One station had 3.69 today and another had 3.75. But either way, it is high!

Pat Moreno
Sammy & Halley


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

we are at 3.89.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

TO **** MUCH!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It was $3.69 on Monday, $3.75/3.79 on Weds....afraid to go to the gas station!!! It makes me sick to my stomach to pull into one.

Lee


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's $3.96 a gal for Reg Un-Leaded here today..........


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

today it's 3.85


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

$3.91 here today.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Here on the East coast of Canada we are paying $1.35/litre. I think that works out to $5.11/gallon. I made sure I used the US gallon conversion this time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

3.73 here


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

$4.00 for regular here and I drove past a station today that was $4.08 for regular. I believe diesel is up to $4.60 out by me. That is just crazy!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

$3.79 in Richmond, Va, up .10 cents from Saturday


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

$4.28 for high test outside NYC.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

$4.09 the other day when I had to drive into Blue Bell, PA.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

$3.85 for regular here in Columbus, Ga.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Went up to $4.07 today! Where is the fainting emoticon????????


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

About $3.80 here. I just got back from trading in my Chevy Tahoe for a Toyota Matrix. I loved that truck








but sometimes you have to put on your big girl panties and do what needs to be done and not whine about it. The Matrix is a very nice car. In the grand scheme of things it's a minor thing really.
I'm lucky in a lot of ways- and we'll save about $500/month from this move in a lower payment, gas savings, and what I'm not paying in XM radio or OnStar....................
That's a lot of groceries.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Today in Brampton it was $1.28 / litre. Wish I could take the bus and leave my car at home, but no buses run when it's time to go home (btwn 1 and 3 am.) This is getting crazy... Dog and kids like it though. Bought one of the pull grocery carts and we are all doing LOTS of walking!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

$3.98/gallon here in North Florida...

I wish I could afford a second car. I have one of the smaller SUVs and it's only a 4 cylinder so I get about 25 mpg, but still! They're talking about gas going to $12 a gallon!! I can't fit 2 crates in a Prius! And the simple fact is that I cannot afford to get a more fuel efficient car, even if I wanted to. So I guess hardship is the only way forward.

I thought this was interesting...
http://economistsview.typepad.com/economistsview/2008/04/what-to-do-abou.html

An environmental economist who says gas prices should be higher...to reduce pressure on the climate...seems a little excessive to me.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mollysmom$4.00 for regular here and I drove past a station today that was $4.08 for regular. I believe diesel is up to $4.60 out by me. That is just crazy!


Posted the info above 3 days ago. Drove past the same station that was $4.08......it is now up to $4.19 for regular. I was lucky enough to find a station by my house for $4.04 yesterday to fill up my hubby's car. I've been hearing that Chicago has one of the highest gas prices in the country!!


----------



## dbailey (Apr 16, 2008)

$3.79 here today


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

$3.99/gallon


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I paid $3.74 at the BP in Ocala on Wednesday - the highest I saw that day was a BP in Micanopy at $3.95 a gallon.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Filled up at lunch ... $4.19


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2Filled up at lunch ... $4.19


Same here, $4.15 - $4.19. It really makes you think twice about your travel plans for the weekend.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

3.95 here today


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I paid 3.81 for plus yesterday, I think the regular was about 3.70. The Pathfinder recommends premium, so I can't go lower than plus.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Pittsburgh Prices are varying depending on which area of the city
Seems the average is around 3.89
I go to Sams Club and have been paying 3.81


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Manitowoc, WI $3.89 a gal
Green Bay, Appleton, Oshkosh, WI $3.94 a gal
Milwaukee, WI $4.14 a gal


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Salt Lake City, UT $3.79/GAL


*It just cost me $8- to fill up my Yamaha XT225 motorcycle!!! *

I don't even want to think about the empty *75 GALLON* tank on the boat...


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is now 4 even for regular... Sigh... this is getting ridiculous!

Cara wanna teach me to ride a bike? Most I ever rode was 90cc. 
And my mom won't let me have her 500cc.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I just learned to ride last year myself... I bet you would pick it right back up!

Besides, 75 mpg is a pretty sweet incentive.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

$4.11 to $4.15 around here
I put $20 in got me a little over 4 gallons--sad--when $20 doesn't fill up or even get too far past the 1/2 way point on a 12 gallon tank car!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's what gas has been doing by my house for the last year, and I have the 2nd lowest in the Portland area (Behind Costco)
06/02/08 3.999
05/19/08 3.699
05/11/08	3.699
04/29/08	3.579
04/16/08	3.399
03/31/08	3.259
03/18/08	3.299
02/21/08	2.999
02/12/08	2.799
01/29/08	2.759
01/23/08	2.799
01/07/08	2.939
12/27/07	2.839
12/16/07	2.869
12/02/07	2.999
11/23/07	2.999
11/15/07	3.039
11/02/07	2.999
10/02/07	2.779
09/27/07	2.759
09/22/07	2.699
09/15/07	2.699
09/13/07	2.699
08/31/07	2.599
08/20/07	2.599
08/17/07	2.599
08/03/07	2.699
07/18/07	2.859
07/07/07	2.859
06/19/07	2.939
06/16/07	2.999
06/08/07	3.159
05/27/07	3.299
05/24/07	3.299


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just heard on the radio that it's $10 per gallon in Europe. 

Around here it's up around $4.11 I've only driven twice in the past week.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

We paid $4.19 per gal. yesterday.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

We are at $5.30/gallon here. That is $1.40/litre. Ouch. 

I just got my bike license last year and have been out twice. I plan on taking it everywhere I can once it stops raining so bad.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

$3.95 in West Bubba (Southern), Maryland

I wanna hurl everytime I fill up the ol' gas chokin SUV.

I tell ya' what, no more weekend trips to the in-laws and other places outside the immediate area.

Just drove her' to Georgia.....oh what fun ! I was out of $627.75 in gas, and $165.00 speedin' ticket (though I swear I wasnt speeding !)

My idea of "discussing the ticket" possibly meant an arguement to Georgia's finest, and he socket it to me. 

At least I had a fab time !


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is 1.09 a liter or 4.14 a gallon now.

We use gas coupons to buy gas. so I am still paying 3.76 a gallon. I still have over 200 liters left.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

3.87 today, thats the lowest its been in a few months..im gonna have to fill up before it hits 4 dollars again


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Today $4.29 regular in coastal CT and there is a bill in CT senate to INCREASE gas tax due for vote this week.And what will I spend my rebate check on????


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

3.99 here last night


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

3.89 this morning


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

2 days ago it was $3.99 by my house (glad I filled up then) today it is $4.06


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

it was 3.95 cash/4.05 credit today when i put $16 in my car, it got me a little under a half, but $25 used to fill my tank. i have a 96 geo prizm.

we also just bought a 03 explorer yesterday, put $25 in & got a quarter tank.. it's gonna take $100 to fill it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

$4.339 unleaded
$4.439 plus
$4.539 super

As of today.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

regular here is 3.99, supreme is 4.23. that's what ya get for living by d.c. been driving the cars with the regular gas more these days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like at least one of the advantages of not living in California is that gas doesn't cost .30¢ more a gallon.

I'm paying $4.03 a gallon here in Vermont with prices ranging from that to $4.09 a gallon. Pretty consistent with the national average of $4.05 a gallon.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

$4.23 a gallon here.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

$4.55 when I passed the station this morning on my way to work....UGH!

I'm in So Cal, about 35 miles east of Los Angeles.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

This morning I saw it at a station at 4.09 per gallon in the Rockford Illinois area


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LAW1558$4.55 when I passed the station this morning on my way to work....UGH!
> 
> I'm in So Cal, about 35 miles east of Los Angeles.


I stand corrected - fifty cents more a gallon.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Today $4.34 gallon in CT


----------



## Joanne7751 (Sep 2, 2006)

$4.25 in Wheeling IL the other day.


----------



## Joanne7751 (Sep 2, 2006)

$4.25 Reg in Wheeling IL the other day.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

yup there 4.19 a gallon here..i just heard a rumor gas was supposed to be up over $6.00 a gallon by august...seriously there has to be something done about this. im almost at the point to where i can deal with 3 dollars a gallon..im predicting that if it does get that high, there will be another great depression in the future. i know that there are laws and what not but those laws are not stopping this "gas craze" from causeing the cost of living to sky rocket.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is up to 4.24 a gallon or 1.106 a liter for unleaded for me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I got gas last night:

$4.659 unleaded
$4.759 plus
$4.859 super

That's up .32 a gallon from two weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I guess in California it _does_ go up .15¢ every week.









Not here though. In fact, the price has gone down .02¢ this week and remained the same the week prior. Currently it's about $4.03 to $4.07.


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

Southern Maine were paying around 4.06 p/gallon. Heating oil is 4.599 p/gallon. crazy!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

1 US gallon being equal to 3.78 liters, price today $1.32 /L reg.

So we are paying $4.99 a US gallon for regular.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I just filled up my Suburban - $3.97 gal. 3/4 of a tank cost me $75.00.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

We are at $3.89 per gallon in Appleton, WI


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

$3.99 for regular today in St. Louis, MO


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I went to Orlando today and they seem to have the cheapest gas I've seen so far. $3.86


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When I was driving home from Cincinnati yesterday I saw it somewhere in Ohio for $3.79! Unfortunately I didn't need gas at that time.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

$4.79 regular per gallon, Santa Barbara County, CA. uugh, and it's only going up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually it just went down again here. It had been $4.05 and went down to $4.03. Now it's $3.98. These are, of course the cheapest prices here. Some stations charge more.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

The norm around here is 4.09 but I found a station who takes 5 cents off a gallon if you pay cash. So I always do, so have been getting my gas there!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

$4.33 i paid today to fill my trailblazer, it costed me a little over $80 to fill


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i was talking to the dad in-law and apparently the US got into iran and secured the oil refineries which means it is a possibility that gas prices are going down. i have noticed a 10 cent drop in the past week around here. not much but still better than goin up


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

$4.25 as of yesterday, who knows what tomorrow brings...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

$4.19 a gallon i saw today...tomorrow im getting ready to make a 2 hour drive for a camping trip...it'll cost me roughly $90 to get there


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

It was around $4.17 yesterday. On the news yesterday, they said that Michigan's average gas price was higher than the national gas price...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I paid $4.78 for biodiesel today.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is 4.30 here today and tomorrow it is going up two more cents for unleaded.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Payed 4.19 for gas today


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

4.29 is the lowest we can find it here in Ct. Most places are 4.35 and higher. Uggghhh put 100 dollars gas in last wk and it only went to a little over 3/4 of a tank!!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Most places around here (SE Michigan) are $4.15 but I found it for $4.04 today at Costco. It's sad that you think $4.04 is a good deal!


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

$4.15 here. Seemes to have been between $4.09 and $4.17 for the past week. Crazy, for sure!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

$4.25 here...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Down to $3.96 here at some places.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

$3.93 around the corner from me, for regular. A bargain ?


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Cape May, New Jersey.....3.99 for regular


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Brooksville/Tampa area anywhere from 3.94 to 4.10 on avg.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

3.93 in concrd nh today.


----------



## car2ie (Jul 16, 2008)

down to 4.53 at the cheap place.
4.59 at Cheveron or Shell


----------



## untsmurf (Jul 23, 2008)

Got it for $3.86 the other day. Normally it's in the $3.90s.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

$4.35 for premium.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The one near me went from $4.13 the other week to $3.99 yesterday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

It's at $3.93 here now.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

I paid $4.29 for regular today. And earlier today, I was shredding some old documents and ran across a gas receipt from July 1991. Back then I was paying $1.079 per gallon. Those were the days ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, those days will never return!!
I paid 3.75 today you get a 5 cent discount for paying in cash...now all the pumps are pre-pay or credit at the pump-too many drive offs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's running about 3.89 here now for reg. gas.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Same here 3.89


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

$3.97 yesterday for regular.


----------



## psoliz25 (Jul 28, 2008)

paying 3.62 right now in TEXAS


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3.69 in ohio


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Paid $3.93 10 miles north of Albany, NY... A week ago it was $4.05


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I paid $3.55 today for regular in San Antonio TX









Michaela


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice! 

Here it has fallen down to $3.85 at the cheap places. Nobody's above $4.00 here now. I think the highest I saw was $3.97.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We are down to $3.67 as of yesterday. Gas prices were over 4 a few weeks ago, so not too bad. They are coming down slowly and hopefully will keep it up.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

$3.74/gallon in southeast NC. What a rip-off! You know, gas prices have risen, food costs have risen, but my paycheck sure hasn't!!!!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Pittsburgh area is ranging from 3.71 to 3.99


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Currently right now: $115.9/L or roughly $3.75/G


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

It just dropped 10¢ here to $3.48 a gallon.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

$3.99/gallon for the 87 octane IF you can find gas at all.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lowest I've seen in a while this morning...$3.39/gal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

$1.89 for regular(thought I'd bring this back, so we can appreciate it-LOL!)


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

It's gone up since the weekend - I paid $2.19 on the way home from work today.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

$2.07 in eastern Ct.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

$1.93 - $1.97 Brooklyn Park, MN


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Too much! $2.15!


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

$1.89 for regular in San Antonio, Tx. Though I saw one station on the way home tonight after a meeting where it was $1.94, that is the highest I have seen though. On gas buddy , it shows $1.81 as being the lowest here.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I passed several stations today that were $2.01 - I have to buy gas tomorrow - watch the price will be up by the time I go to the station.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We are over 2.30 a gallon here.


----------



## Chuckcc (Sep 18, 2008)

2.11 south of Rochester NY


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

1.99 in southeast MI


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

$1.95/gallon in the Dayton, OH area


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Just paid 2.29 here in California.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

2.05 last night


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

2.79 per gallon for diesel in my truck and 2.59 per gallon for 93 octane for the Camaro


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

DH told me gas went up to $3.65 at some stations today.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

$3.65 or $2.65?

It's gone up to $2.39 at some stations here and that's a 25 cent jump in a week.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow$3.65 or $2.65?


Thanks Ruth, I meant $2.65 - can you tell it's a Monday?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

$2.33 this morning.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Now its back up around $2.37/gallon


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I have to use premium and this am I paid $2.49...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

regular gas is now 2.27 I saw this morning. If it goes over 2.50, I won't be able to go on vacation next month!!


----------

